# Samyang To Announce 100mm Macro This Summer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2015)

```
<p>It looks like Samyang will be announcing a 100mm f/2.8 macro lens this summer. The price of the lens is rumored to be in the area of $800, which is around what the equivalent Canon and Nikon are.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2015/03/22/samyang-100mm-macro-lens-rumored-to-be-announced-this-summer/" target="_blank">PhotoRumors</a>]</p>
```


----------

